# Newest issue of Leaf Litter now available!



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

The most recent issue of Leaf Litter Magazine is now available to order: Magazine Leaf Litter | Issue Vol 3, Issue 2 | MagCloud

Issues are now available to be shipped to all countries (not just the U.S. and U.K.).

As always, the e-zine version is available to TWI members for free and can be accessed by them once they log in and then visit the LL section of the website. For login information, see the latest TWI newsletter.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh, and the species featured on the cover is _Duellmanohyla rufioculis._


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

just went throguh it, nice article on the Auratus!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Sooo happy the site is working again too. Now they issues are on my iPad along with my collection of journal articles.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

We are, too, Chris. Now we're working on getting the forums all merged over and re-opened.


----------

